# Timeshare Want to Rent Ads



## Spence (Jan 8, 2007)

Timeshare Want to Rent Ads
Last Updated 12/2/06

Surely, someone has wanted to rent something since 12/2/06!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2007)

according to the volunteer who manages that section..it is updated!


----------



## urban5 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Want to rent/sell Ads updates*

I was just going to post a comment that neither of these free sites have been updated since 12/2/2006.  Looking at the listings in both sites indicates last posts of 11-28.  I also find it hard to believe that no one has submitted an ad to either section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2007)

new information has come to light...should see some updates here shortly.


----------

